
List of Quantum Computing Simulators - mindcrime
https://www.quantiki.org/wiki/list-qc-simulators
======
wzeng
This list is great, but appears to be a little out of date. A new crop of
programming tools has recently emerged as the field grows from academia into
industry efforts:

Forest [http://forest.rigetti.com](http://forest.rigetti.com) is an open
source Python toolkit out of the startup Rigetti Computing (full disclosure
I'm a co-founder of this project). Here's a link to a recent demo and
tutorial:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpoASc18P5Q&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpoASc18P5Q&feature=youtu.be)

ProjectQ is another open source Python project out of ETH, and LIQUi|> is an
F# simulator from Microsoft's quantum research group.

These would be the best place to start to see the cutting edge of developments
in quantum programming.

~~~
mindcrime
Thanks for sharing. This list just happened to be the first thing I found that
looked really useful, when I went looking for a list of QC tools earlier. Like
a lot of the people in this thread (apparently) I don't know much about QC
right now and am looking to get started learning about it. But since actual
quantum computers are a bit hard to come by at the moment, I figured some kind
of simulator(s) existed.

------
stared
Quantum Circuit Simulator: Quirk (interactive, JavaScript,
[http://algorithmicassertions.com/2016/05/22/quirk.html](http://algorithmicassertions.com/2016/05/22/quirk.html))
is especially nice for playing with circuits (rather than academic work).

And for one-particle QM, I wrote
[http://quantumgame.io/](http://quantumgame.io/), if anyone is interested
(some context: [http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-
sch...](http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-school-
students.html)).

~~~
SFJulie
I have been doing VLSI design as a student and quantum mechanics, quirks
speaks to me. It feels like having real time chronogram with a board on which
you plug your gates except that it is not on 1/0 bit but on amplitude and
phase in parallel.

It really looks like an fun thing. I cannot see how to make from my old
knowledge anything interesting though :)

I was at best thinking of using something sensitive to the initial condition
and unstable to generate a PRNG, but is it possible?

------
cestith
It's interesting that they list Perl and PHP as if they are the same language
or language family. They list ML and Haskell with Lisp and Scheme but CaML
separately from ML. It doesn't make the list much less useful, but it's a
little surprising.

------
gellman
For someone that has 0 background in Quantum Computing, what would be a good
book to start learning more about the topic?

~~~
gaze
Nielsen and Chuang

~~~
Xcelerate
Seconded. This is _the_ definitive guide.

------
zump
EE (comp. eng) here, what's the best resource to learn about quantum computing
from this background? Only did 100 level Physics.

~~~
wzeng
The textbook by Nielsen and Chuang is great. If you're looking for an abridged
interactive one then you might be interested in the one in the documentation
for pyQuil:

[http://pyquil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/intro_to_qc.html](http://pyquil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/intro_to_qc.html)

It goes through the basics of quantum computing using the Forest toolkit.

~~~
zump
Any online courses similar to Coursera?

